# Best way to burn fat?



## gixxermaniak (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going into pct after my dbol only cycle and want to burn some fat besides the cycle I was always 14 %13% bf have been like that for years and can't change it what are some good pointers


----------



## TooOld (Dec 1, 2011)

Food selection (diet). Basically your are eating foods that are keeping you at the same BF% which is where your body wants you to stay at.
You can do one of two things: Simply cut calories like most would recommend and say good bye to some muscle along with some fat.
Or, change up macro nutrient intake. Bumping up (or keeping up) protein and cutting out some carbs usually works depending on where you are at already.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 1, 2011)

Diet and cardio.


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 1, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Diet an cardio.
> 
> ^^^^
> So simple and effective, but boring


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Anabolic5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Diet an cardio.
> ...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2011)

Increase caloric expenditure or decrease caloric intake.  Counting calories, though you can sometimes get away without doing that, is the only sure way to do it.


----------



## TooOld (Dec 1, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Increase caloric expenditure or decrease caloric intake.  Counting calories, though you can sometimes get away without doing that, is the only sure way to do it.



Sorry to disagree but with this approach you'll say goodbye to hard earned muscle while you are at it.

The human body knows nutrient regulation not how much calories are consumed.


----------



## PushAndPull (Dec 1, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Increase caloric expenditure or decrease caloric intake.  Counting calories, though you can sometimes get away without doing that, is the only sure way to do it.



x2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 1, 2011)

Diet, Cardio, and good old quality HGH


----------



## GMO (Dec 1, 2011)

...sorry, you lost me at dbol only cycle.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> ^^^^
> So simple and effective, but boring


 famous last words.


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 1, 2011)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Diet, Cardio, and good old quality HGH


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Anabolic5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Diet an cardio.
> ...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> RAWS n More said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you could make it more exciting by randomly hiding cherrybombs in your protein mix and rigging up something in heel of one of your tennis shoes that makes a farting noise when you step. That could be pure entertainment every time you hit the treadmill!
> ...


----------



## OnPoint88 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just get some crystal meth and watch pornos all day, wont waste an ounce of muscle lol


----------



## paolo584 (Dec 1, 2011)

did anyone get the "dbol only cycle"?? lol


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*BF is all about diet*



gixxermaniak said:


> I'm going into pct after my dbol only cycle and want to burn some fat besides the cycle I was always 14 %13% bf have been like that for years and can't change it what are some good pointers


 Nutrition is key bro. Make sure your eating clean! Clean sources of protein, clean sources of veggies and stay away from salts! Keep your sodium very very low!


----------



## GFR (Dec 8, 2011)

Honestly does any adult not know how to gain or lose fat?

Bottom line is you know what to do, the problem is actually doing it.

As for the Dbol only cycle, that is just retarded.


----------



## caaraa (Dec 8, 2011)

Diet and cardio.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 9, 2011)

Stick your finger down your throat after every meal...


----------



## fatburners (Dec 9, 2011)

Counting calories I think and doing cardio .But to follow this you need strong motivation and plane  to achieve the result .. Some food have more calorie some have less ex : in 100 gr of Mussel you have 60 calorie ,100gr Veal=174 calories,in 100 gr Broccoli 32 calorie etc .
Here is the list of foods and their calorie 
Low Calorie Food List | Best Fat Burners of 2011 reviewed


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 9, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Honestly does any adult not know how to gain or lose fat?
> 
> *Bottom line is you know what to do, the problem is actually doing it.*
> 
> As for the Dbol only cycle, that is just retarded.


 

OP post your diet and cardio regime if any at this point, you'll get more specifics of what to unfuck.


----------



## superhulk (Dec 9, 2011)

try the shake weight! youll be ripped in no time..


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 9, 2011)

superhulk said:


> try the shake weight! youll be ripped in no time..


----------



## AmM (Dec 9, 2011)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> stay away from salts! Keep your sodium very very low!



Sodium has no effect on losing body fat.


----------



## swollen (Dec 9, 2011)

cardio, diet, cardio...., cardio


----------



## CooperT (Dec 10, 2011)

cardio, cardio,cardio


----------



## wisco (Dec 10, 2011)

If your diet and training are in order cardio is highly optional and not needed. Dial in your nutrition first and tear up the weights.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 10, 2011)

honestly, lowering your calories and trying to burn fat directly after a cycle is a very bad idea unless you are cruising or bridging(which you are not). its a good way to loose your gains from the dbol..

if anything you want the same amount if not MORE calories than you had while on cycle to help maintain what you gained. at least wait a month to a month and half so the main maintenance stage is over, then begin trying to cut..

just my opinion.


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Dec 14, 2011)

swollen said:


> cardio, diet, cardio...., cardio


and then some more cardio


----------



## jimm (Dec 14, 2011)

With a lighter?


----------



## njc (Dec 14, 2011)

Aside from the obvious (acheiving a net caloric negative through diet), HGH or peptited (GHRH/GHRP) use in the morning along with steady-state cardio on an empty stomach in the morning will work wonders.


----------



## davidjohnston (Dec 20, 2011)

reduce calorie intake, do more intense workouts, put on more muscle so you can burn more calories, and increase metabolic rate.
Cycling and treadmill not the most effective ways to burn calories - better to do an intense full body workout - super/tri-setting and decreased rest periods.  If you're still not tired try things like burpees, mountain climbers, jump squats - sets of ten until you do 100, fast as you can.  If you don't burn fat, somebody is feeding you food whilst you're asleep.
Another thing that could cause this is alcohol, or caffeine which will cause your body to hold the fat.
A final thing that might help - drink more water - if you are slightly dehydrated, it will slow your metabolic rate.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keep your heart rate at 75% max when doing cardio with a great diet of complex carbs lean meat low fat diet and tons of cardio.Do weights first then cardio if time is  limited like min. or if you work first as i don't then do cardio a.m. with very light food like a whey shake. or on a empty stomach.


----------



## ManoMan1117 (Dec 27, 2011)

blowtourch


----------



## gilby1987 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dnp!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 15, 2012)

Find your maintenance cals. and then take 500 away and that's whee you need to be.And tons of cardio and weight train.


----------



## YSGC (Jan 16, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Diet and cardio.



Works for me. I can totally see the weight dripping off my body. Putting the work in equals results.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2012)

TooOld said:


> Sorry to disagree but with this approach you'll say goodbye to hard earned muscle while you are at it.
> 
> The human body knows nutrient regulation not how much calories are consumed.



I don't understand.  What other way is there to lose body fat besides expending more calories than you consume?  It isn't possible.  It doesn't matter whether or not the body "knows" how many calories are consumed anyway.  The body doesn't have to know anything.  It just has to carry out the processes necessary to keep it in homeostasis, which results in a certain number of calories being consumed.

Even if you're new to resistance training and you re-comp, you're still obeying this law.  In such a case, quite a few calories are being used to generate the muscular hypertrophy, effectively increasing energy expenditure.

Also, what is "nutrient regulation?"  Sounds like a buzz word with no real meaning.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

cardio and diet nothing is better


----------



## CanadianStrength (Jan 18, 2012)

paolo584 said:


> did anyone get the "dbol only cycle"?? lol



Haha I agree with this......

Diet is the biggest part followed by cardio. Oh and when you drop the water from your dbol cycle you will look better as well.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Best Exercise to burn fat: BY FAR is the StairMaster. The big flight of stairs that moving. That will kick your arse...Literally


----------



## poohiron (Jan 29, 2012)

gixxermaniak said:


> I'm going into pct after my dbol only cycle and want to burn some fat besides the cycle I was always 14 %13% bf have been like that for years and can't change it what are some good pointers


 
Calorie deficits in diet are fine and are needed at some levels, but hormones play a more important role in fat loss. Hormone sensitive lipase must be activated by catecholamines, other stimulators, or by controlling insulin levels. The goal is to try to increase insulin sensitivity by chrononutrition. Use dextrose post post workout only and complex carbs thereafter. Timing of carbohydrate intake and which macronutrients are used at which times in combination is the key.

After insulin resistance has been assessed and rectified you can move on to adjusting the metabolic rate with T-3 and other thermogenics. Then calorie deficits can be calculated and modified to your bodytype.


----------



## henryforde (Jan 30, 2012)

Eating a low fat and high protein diet and making sure you exercise well is my best advice.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 1, 2012)

Geraldw said:


> cardio, cardio,cardio


----------



## OnPoint88 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bronkaid or Primatene from the drug store with an Aspirin and NO Xplode first thing when you wake up and then go run as far away from your house as you can and then force yourself to jog back without walking. You will walk around all day feeling like super man.


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 4, 2012)

Tons of cardio,restricted calorie diet,tons of cardio in the a.m. before you get carbs so you don't have much glycogen storage or even glucose.


----------



## grootfac (Feb 4, 2012)

I have same problem like this,try my best to reduce my fat but can not,so my friends give me some advice,like change the habbit in food,no meat but more fruit and dranking vegetable soup.i start to reduce my fat again,i think everybody can try my way.


----------



## njc (Feb 4, 2012)

If you really want to lose some fat try alternate day fasting.  Some people have had results bordering on unbelievable with this.  Not for me though.  Im not going the whole day today without eating or any other day for that matter.  Unless I score some meth later.


----------

